# Lie nielsen visit



## Jackfre (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm moving west next week and made my last swing thru ME on business and stopped by the Warren, ME plant/showroom to pick up a couple things. I swear that LN showroom is like Candyland. I've been visiting for the last 20+ years and it has been great watching their company and line grow. 

I tried out their new drawknives and was going to buy the curved blade unit, but they are prototypes only at this point. As well, I got to try out their new Boggs shaving horse. I've never had a shaving horse, but when we get settled it will be one of my first projects. I'll miss not being able to just stop in there. 

If you are looking for a vacation spot, New England is pretty fine. Oh, if you are going to be in the ME, NH, VT NY woods, wait until August when the black flies have done their thing. Put a visit to LN on the schedule...just budget for it:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Sound awesome. Do you have any picutres of you LN visit?


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

SNIPPED


Jackfre said:


> If you are looking for a vacation spot, New England is pretty fine. *Oh, if you are going to be in the ME, NH, VT NY woods, wait until August when the black flies have done their thing.*


That be so true!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *Jackfre*
> _If you are looking for a vacation spot, New England is pretty fine. *Oh, if you are going to be in the ME, NH, VT NY woods, wait until August when the black flies have done their thing.*_





Gene Howe said:


> That be so true!


Most creatures don't like being interrupted while mating.:smile:












 







.


----------



## Jackfre (Dec 23, 2009)

*Everything I own*



Kenbo said:


> Sound awesome. Do you have any picutres of you LN visit?


Is on the road, including vehicles. Everything is packed and I am even using an old flip phone right now. This apt is getting old. I'm four days into living in a apt with absolutely zero furniture. Fortunately I am on the "goodbye tour" with friends and customers around the territory and am in hotels a couple nights a week. One more week of living on the rug and then I fly west. So, the answer is no photos. There was a wall cabinet by Christian Beecksvort there filled with LN tools that I sure wanted some photos of. So very fine. 

We sold the house in Feb and my wife and I have been in this one bedroom apt since. No tools! I finally went out and bought some manila rope and started weaving chokers an loops and such just to have sometning to do...other than annoy the boss that is!


----------



## BuiltToLast (Nov 18, 2010)

You should take the road across the street from LN and drive a few miles. On the right is the Center for Furniture Craftsmanship. A really outstanding woodworking school. So many people go to LN and dont know what's right down the road. Worth a stop just for the gallery there.


----------

